# 2016 Christmas Gift Bombs Thread



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

With all the Christmas cheer apparently flying around, I thought it might be a good idea to start a consolidated thread to show them off.

Today I received a really nice gift from @*UBC03*... two fantastic cigar books


 _The Connoisseur's Book of the Cigar_ - by Zino Davidoff ©1969
 _The Havana Cigar_ - by Iain Crawford ©1975









You know me well Dino. I love 'em! Thank you!

__________________________________________

Also received a fabulous selection of aged CC's from @*Rondo* Claus earlier this week (and posted separately at the time). Thank you again Ron! I am itching to smoke these. They all definitely qualify as special occasion cigars. Good thing Christmas and New Years are coming up. Oh, and there's my daughter's birthday next week... and... let's see... my car needs an oil change, that's pretty special... and the cats need their flea treatment... and... hmmm... I'm sure I can come up with another excuse...









You guys are the best!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It took alot of brain rackin to try and figure out something you may not already have. Glad you like it. I was gonna get you a new modus but I think you have one already. 

The first bomb I ever received was from you. You helped me navigate the darkside.(in hindsight not really doing me a favor ..lol) You'd never accept return fire. You always said to pif a deserving noob. Figured Christmas was my opportunity to get you a little something .

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow...NICE...I could take care of the cats...they say they taste just like chicken. And Double Wow on the aged CC's...


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Those books are an awesome bomb ! It's great to see all the gifts being sent around this holiday season.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a nice gift there, Santa


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I thought it would be fitting to post in this thread for a Christmas Bomb I received... After all it was from Jack-O-Claus himself @curmudgeonista.










So unexpected and so greatly appreciated!

All new cigars to me - in fact, someone is going to have to tell me how to smoke the Leaf cigar!

Thanks again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SoCal Gunner said:


> All new cigars to me - in fact, someone is going to have to tell me how to smoke the Leaf cigar!
> 
> Thanks again and Merry Christmas!


Welcome... and Merry Christmas!

The outer part on the Leaf cigar is just that, a tobacco leaf... novel packaging. Unwrap it to reveal the cigar inside.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I thought it would be fitting to post in this thread for a Christmas Bomb I received... After all it was from Jack-O-Claus himself @curmudgeonista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The leaf is one of my favorite ncs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Welcome... and Merry Christmas!
> 
> The outer part on the Leaf cigar is just that, a tobacco leaf... novel packaging. Unwrap it to reveal the cigar inside.


Glad someone told me; otherwise it might have been like the first time I had a tamale.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been very fortunate to receive a couple as well. @UBC03 sent me a great package made of some of his go to smokes. Although not mentioned to be a Christmas gift I count it as one being the season and all.







It would appear that Jack isn't the only one encouraging another to explore the dark side. Dino must have taken notes lol. The two that I've tried are welcome back anytime and, I look forward to trying the rest.

SpeaKing of Jack... @curmudgeonista caught me totally by surprise with a much appreciated and, thoughtful package as well.







You may recognize the Leaf by Oscar and the Kristoff but, I knew nothing about the Cacique which is referred to as a "peso" cigar. So much cool factor in my eyes. He was kind enough to give me some background on them as well.

Thank you both for the great gifts as they are greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dayum Jack....you've been a busy lil elf!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I got up this morning at 2:00am to sleep in my chair which is directly in front of the Christmas tree. When I woke up, Santa had made an early delivery. Sneaky little bastard, never heard a peep. 
@curmudgeonista hit me GOOD! I was a little concerned over exactly what I was going to smoke for Christmas. Thanks to Jack, I got it covered. Believe it or not, I needed the cigar glue as much as anything. I have been reading here on the home remedies to use and have a cigar that had some leaves turning up. I fixed it the other day with my grape chapstick. Then I read due to the petroleum that was only good for fixes near the end and not to put it where you will be smoking. Too Late...Now I got a grape flavored Montecresto...

Now, I could have easily turned the camera so the pitchfork in the picture would not have shown. By why? Those of you that know me know I don't mind being the butt of a good joke. Every village has to have someone like me .so......whatcha-got?
I am going with the story that I keep my woman in line by any means necessary.

Thanks Again Jack !!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm a busy man, but I take care of my peeps.- @curmudgeonista


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Nice thread fellas. I've been away for a while. Busy, and some family stuff. I'll be looking for a Christmas target.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

DAMN JACK.. Thanks bro.
I actually have the Cuabas and the Montie medias in my cart. Now I can actually try em before I ordered a box. The peso smokes are cool, and the others are great as well. The modus holder is cool. It'll save it from rollin around the table and gettin scuffed up. Just threw out the pectin that's been in the cabinet for two years so the glue is great.
Best of all ROOT BEER BARRELS.. Love em.

Thanks again brother..
MERRY CHRISTMAS


















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice hits all around, gentlemen!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, Jon @poppajon75 got me unexpectedly! Was getting my Christmas packages together and right before calling it a night decided to check Puff. It's a good thing too because I didn't get the mail yesterday so at 11:30 in 6* F I went out there and carefully retrieved the package.

All new to me Jon, so this was a great hit and I look forward to trying these. Merry Christmas & happy new year.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good job Jon.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can say nothing around here. Figured this was the place to put this.









My daughter texts me and tells me I have this box that came in. So I'm thinking to myself what the heck did I order that big. I zoom in on the pic and notice it said CI fulfillment weight 5lbs. Thought maybe the wife got me something, but she said no. 
So here's the contents. 









Thanks I now have some more storage that will come in handy. Plus a lighter and cutter. This cutter is no slouch. Thing is heavy. This is what I get for even mentioning that I was a risk of needing some storage. Well time to work on filling this up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

@MyFatherFan You're welcome man. I appreciate what you did with the Noob PIF and, I had a blast with it. I'm glad they made it safely. The anticipation was killing me lol. They were held up an extra day and a half in Indianapolis. Since they're all new to you I'm stoked! Enjoy! 
Merry Christmas and, Happy New Year to you and, yours!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Jack is apparently on some sort of dark crusade, crushing us beneath the feet of his army of cigars:










Really he must be paying close attention. Two J-O customs, and I love John's cigars. Plus a peso cigar, which the locals love in Cuba. And a man never has too much cigar glue!

Thanks so much, Jack. I hope you have a joyful Holiday.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Thanks to @Yukoner I now have some more storage that will come in handy. Plus a lighter and cutter. This cutter is no slouch. Thing is heavy. This is what I get for even mentioning that I was a risk of needing some storage. Well time to work on filling this up.


That'll teach ya to complain about not having enough storage :vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I got a package that I did not order from Cigars International which had me very confused and borderline worried...it was a surprise Cigar bomb!!!
it came from the Yukon Territory. @Yukoner 
Thanks brother, it is a nice surprise!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I got a package that I did not order and it was from Cigars International which had me very confused borderline worried and it was a surprise Cigar bomb!!!
> it came from the Yukon Territory. @Yukoner
> Thanks brother, it is a nice surprise!


I love that all of you get worried about packages you weren't sure if you ordered "accidentally" :vs_laugh:

Enjoy ! :grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yukoner said:


> I love that all of you get worried about packages you weren't sure if you ordered "accidentally" :vs_laugh:
> 
> Enjoy ! :grin2:


Sad thing is, it's not out of the ordinary for me to get stuff I don't remember ordering. My phone alerts me if I've been outbid. Sometimes it's in the middle of the night and I buy crap I didn't really want. It hasn't happened in awhile but I thought your package was a "sleep buy". Glad it wasn't . thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Nice Bombs all around, I'm happy to see there's still the Christmas spirit of generosity out there 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Yukoner said:


> I love that all of you get worried about packages you weren't sure if you ordered "accidentally" :vs_laugh:
> 
> Enjoy ! :grin2:


 I got a little bit of anxiety from it! I felt like I was in trouble!!! The wife said "now what"? I said "I swear I have no idea. maybe a backorder I forgot about"


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm starting to put two and two together. ... He lives where you can see the Northern Lights, he's dropping gifts all over and, I'm pretty sure he has some reindeer around there somewhere. 
@Yukoner is......









Awesome to see everyone's carnage!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I too received a visit from jolly Saint Jack. Thanks for much @curmudgeonista 3 "never have I had"


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok now I actually believe Santa Jack... @curmudgeonista is actually flying around in that fancy Mercedes we see in the commercials!! I made a mention today that the $100k bar was one of my favorites also and although he was many miles away, low and behold my mailbox had the most wonderful present waiting with some awesome cigars, candy AND a $100k bar. Thank you very much and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

@curmudgeonista strikes again. Holy crap Jack! Absolutely outstanding. Had never heard of the "peso" cigars until this thread, and am pretty damn excited to try them. Not to mention the other 3 that I've never had. Just another reason that the cigar brotherhood is like no other. Thank you Jack and Merry Christmas to you and yours.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I'm starting to put two and two together. ... He lives where you can see the Northern Lights, he's dropping gifts all over and, I'm pretty sure he has some reindeer around there somewhere.
> @Yukoner is......


I'm seriously not joking here, I am within driving distance of the North Pole ! :grin2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> I'm seriously not joking here, I am within driving distance of the North Pole ! :grin2:


Don't you mean sledding distance??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Don't you mean sledding distance??


It's a few hours more than I originally thought, but still very do-able.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm, seems Jack was a VERY busy guy. I went out to the mailbox and *blam*, woke up this morning and my neck is still stiff from the blast. Didn't really appreciate that since my father in law just ran the mail box over last week and I just got it upright. lol Much like this attack on my mail box I'm not sure it wasn't intention, his rental had a backup camera. 
Thank you so very much Jack and Merry Christmas to you and yours! And Merry Christmas to everyone here on Puff! 
PS: The crack CSI in me was able to piece together the source of this unwarranted attack and there will be consequences.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've gotta serious 'man crush' on Jack....makes Santa look like Scrooge!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I've gotta serious 'man crush' on Jack....makes Santa look like Scrooge!


I'm hoping Jack got a group rate at the post office. If you pulled string lines from the epicenter to all the recipients there wouldn't be much room left on the map. This is legendary!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

What a WONDERFUL Christmas it has turned out to be.................


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*WOW!

Some really serious bombs have been gifted!

Major Kudos to all who sent out BOMBS!!! The brotherhood YES!!!
*


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I was having a bit of a 'challenging' day today. Work was a bear. The lady of the house had some car troubles due to very cold temps outside which required my immediate attention. Just a really hectic day. - - And then I received a package (that I thought was something I recently ordered to do some repair work), only to discover it is a gift bomb from Santa Jack :grin2: I was completely blown away. Thank you for your kindness Jack. I feel privileged to share your company on this forum, and with all the other fine people here. Merry Christmas !


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I know I've been absent from Puff for a while, but Jack still found it in his heart to send a Christmas gift, thank you @curmudgeonista!

Pictures are missing, having issues with my phone right now and no more Tapatalk for me. I'll try and post them later!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Jack Claus has gone off the grid folks! My wife found a package and proceeded to verify the contents. She was first struck with a 100k and immediately took her half. She proceeded to hide the contents of the missing 50k, but I caught her in the act!

Thanks Jack @curmudgeonista . Looking forward to try these new sticks and I haven't had root beer barrels in a long time so those got devoured pretty fast.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

@curmudgeonista got me too!!!









Dadgummit Jack, you're on a RAMPAGE!!!

Merry Christmas, my friend!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Those Johnny-O's are crazy! Massive cigar.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Westside Threat said:


> Those Johnny-O's are crazy! Massive cigar.


That one in @StogieNinja's bag is 6 3/8" x 52. But being a perfecto, by the time you clip it's pointy lil head and get it going good you're already a few more ticks under 6". Basically it's a pretty standard piramide, but with a closed foot. I think it just looks super-massive next to all the 42's in the bag with it. Nevertheless, a lot of customs tend toward larger vitolas.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, the Johnny-o is actually not that big, it just looks that way from the smaller cigars in the bag  

But as a fan of smaller rgs, I do have to say some of the best customs I've smoked have been in the larger rG size. I dunno why that is.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you @curmudgeonista . This means a lot to me. Merry Christmas to you as well. Thanks again.
-Casey (WABOOM)


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Jack is throwing carnage all over the place! 

After a very emotional week of my wife and I trying top decide whether euthanasia was the best path forward for our aging dog, it was such an uplifting surprise to find Jack's care package waiting for me this weekend. You have no idea how it lifted my spirits. 

And the good news is that my loyal friend has improved some too, over the last couple of days, and is also in good spirits. Grieving is no longer likely during the holiday season. It will be a difficult situation in the beginning of the year, but for now, we can relax, have a smoke, a drink, and be grateful that new friends from half a country away have us in their thoughts.

Thank you, Jack, and thank you puff. Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays to all!

~Vin


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

fimpster said:


> Jack is throwing carnage all over the place!
> 
> After a very emotional week of my wife and I trying top decide whether euthanasia was the best path forward for our aging dog, it was such an uplifting surprise to find Jack's care package waiting for me this weekend. You have no idea how it lifted my spirits.
> 
> ...


Timing (even when not planned or done on purpose) really can make a difference in one's life. I'm glad to hear your 4 legged friend will enjoy the holidays with his / her family.


----------

